# Filter WDF 10000-brauchbar oder Schrott?



## frido (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo erstmal-mein Name ist Andreas, ich bin neu hier und habe von Teichen eigentlich keine Ahnung. Seit Jahren vertraut mit Aquarien, habe ich nun die Möglichkeit, bedingt durch Hauskauf, einen Teich anzulegen. Der Teich soll direkt an die Terasse anschließen, ca. 3 m lang, 2 m breit und ca. 1,2 m tief. Ich hätte ihn gern um einiges größer-das ist aber leider nicht möglich. Fische sollen nach einer Einlaufphase auch einziehen, nicht viele-max. 10-15 kleine Goldies oder einheimische Karauschen. Der Teich befindet sich an der NW Seite des Hauses und wird durch das Dach teilweise verschattet-ca 6 St. direkte Sonne/Tag.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Ich könnte oben genannten Teichfilter als Komplettsystem inkl. Pumpe (ca.2500 l/St.) und 11 Watt UVC Klärer bekommen. Vom Aufbau her sicher nicht schlecht-aber reicht das Filtervolumen für einen Teich in oben genannter Größe. 

Was spricht für und was gegen diesen Filter. Welcher Filter ist eurer Meinung nach für meinen geplanten Teich optimal?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

LG

Andreas


----------



## KingLui (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filter WDF 10000-brauchbar oder Schrott?*

:HI Andreas 


und :willkommen bei den Teichianern 

Was deinen Filter angeht da sollten lieber die Profies was zusagen.

Aber bei einem Volumen von 4000l. wird das mit deinem Besatzwunsch doch schon recht knapp. Ich würde dir mal das Basiswissen ans Herz legen, da beantworten sich vel Fragen 
von ganz alleine...

Also erst Lesen, Lesen , Lesen..............

Eins vorweg du bist hier in den besten Händen


----------



## frido (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filter WDF 10000-brauchbar oder Schrott?*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die freundliche Begrüßung. Das mit dem Fischbesatz war bloß überschlagen-darüber mache ich mir Gedanken, wenn der Teich fertig und eingelaufen ist. 6-8 Stück reichen auch zu...;-)

Obwohl das mit dem Besatz oft auch zu kritisch gesehen wird. Bestes Beispiel ist der Teich eines Freundes. Etwa genauso groß wie mein geplanter Teich, besetzt mit 30 Goldies +etlichen Jungfischen unter Verzicht auf jegliche Techik. Da kein Filter und auch kein UVC Klärer installiert sind, ist das Wasser natürlich nicht wirklich klar-aber die Fischr scheint es nicht zu stören-sie leben seit einigen Jahren dort und vermehren sich prächtig.

Selbstverständlich betrachte ich das nicht als erstrebenswert, eine halbwegs artgerechte Haltung und ein Mindestmaß an Wasser/Fisch sollten schon realisiert werden.
Sollte nur ein Beispiel sein...

Nochmal zum Filter-vielleicht hat jemand schon so einen Filter in Gebrauch oder kann mir etwas dazu sagen.

Vielen DAnk!

LG

frido


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filter WDF 10000-brauchbar oder Schrott?*

Hallo Andreas

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


Zum Filter kann ich dir leider nix sagen, da ich diesen nicht kenne.................


----------



## MadDog (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filter WDF 10000-brauchbar oder Schrott?*

Hallo Frido, 
vor dem ähnlichen Problem stand ich auch. Ich habe mir mal den Filter angesehen. Den gab es mal bei Penny für 99,99 € im Angebot. 
www.tip-pumpen.de/wdf10000.php
Ich wollte einen ähnlichen Filter, bloß größer ausgelegt kaufen. Man hat mir hier abgeraten und ich habe dieses auch befolgt. Ich filtere über 2 x Filteranlage Oase. Beide habe ich gebraucht günstig bei Ebay ersteigert. Hier weiß man auf jedenfall was man davon hat.
Später werde ich wohl noch eine Filteranlage selber bauen.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Pumpe evtl. zu schwach ausgelegt ist. 
Aber letzt endlich bleibt es dir überlassen.

Ich gebe dir aber den Tip, schau dir einige Profile und Teiche an und treffe dann deine Entscheidung.

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Teich

Gruß

Frank


----------

